# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  أبشرك حسين الجسمي

## الوسادة

*










حمل الأغنية mp3 من هنا 

ابشرك قلبى نسا طعم الالام

نموت لكن ما تموت الكرامه

دامك نويت صدق الوعد جيتك

من يومنا حتى تقوم القيامه

ابشرك قلبى نسا طعم الالام

نموت لكن ما تموت الكرامه

دامك نويت صدق الوعد جيتك

من يومنا حتى تقوم القيامه

ياللى تقول فى غيبتك حب يرد قلبى ويشتكى من غرامه

بهديك للهجران عام ورا عام ما عاش راسى لو رجع فى كلامه

ياللى تقول فى غيبتك حب يرد قلبى ويشتكى من غرامه

بهديك للهجران عام ورا عام ما عاش راسى لو رجع فى كلامه

ابشرك قلبى نسا طعم الالام

نموت لكن ما تموت الكرامه

دامك نويت صدق الوعد جيتك

من يومنا حتى تقوم القيامه


مع حبي


الوسادة*

----------


## &روان&

يسلمو كتير  
بتجنن الاغنية

----------


## الوسادة

*يا هلا بروان انتي اللي بتجنني*

----------


## فيروز

كتير حلوة منه مشكورة

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*حلوة ..
يسلمو وسادة*

----------


## اليتيم العماني

يا لها من قصة شعرية .

----------


## ابو نايف رياض

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## ابو نايف رياض

مشكور اخى الكريم

----------

